# Easton EA90 SL's any good?



## tapar1

considering either the 2011 Easton EA90 SL's or ROL Race SL's or Williams Cycling System 30x for my Cervelo RS build... thought my mind was made up on the Easton's, but there have been some recent negative comments on the review board for the Easton's... can anyone shed some light on the recent build quality of the EA90 SL's and how they might compare to either the ROL or Williams sets mentioned above... thanks.


----------



## nosaj111

I have a pair of the EA90 SL's , I can't comment on the others, but my Easton's have been great. I weight about 200lbs and have had zero trouble in about 6,000 miles with the Easton's. I have the 2008 version (without the ceraminc bearings). The rear bearing adjustment is a bit odd, it is hand (no tool) adjustable and as such, does not really hold a setting very well, you need to check it often. Aside from that one point, I love the wheels, they roll great and have been trouble free.


----------



## frdfandc

The newer EA90's use a cone wrench for hub adjustment. 

BTW, you are adjusting the hubs with the wheel on the bike with the skewer tightened?


----------



## nosaj111

I do love the wheels, but, I don't know what I was talking about "no problems". See my other thread about the R4 rear hub.


----------



## jhamlin38

I put several thousand miles on Tempest 2's in downtown Chicago and NJ. At the time in the gym lifting weights and at almost 200lbs and riding on exceedingly beat up streets and they were very durable. After about 3000 miles a broke a spoke on R wheel (1st time I had to touch a spoke) and got replacement installed. No problems since. I think easton wheels are really nice and a great value i like their hubs. Great design, So smooth I never even considered ceramic. The breaking is very even and smooth. I alternated between tempest 2's and Reynolds Assaults and really liked the Eastons a bit more. 
Now I'm on Eurus 2way fits which are as smooth, but stiffer. I'd say eastons would be better for centuries or training and the Eurus would be superior for crits and hills. When easton does road tubeless, I'm all in.


----------



## Easton

Thanks @frdfandc you're right on withthe adjustment advise

@jhamlin38 I think we might have exactly the wheel you're looking for, we call it EA90 RT.
let us know what you think.

Scott


----------



## Har

*Attn: Tapar*

Would strongly sugges reading the most recent review in the reviews section of clincher wheels one ofr the EA 90 SL's and one for the EA 90 SUX (SLX)


----------



## Tmonatr

I purchased a new set of EA90SL's in February, and have not had a problem. I, too, read some of the spoke issues, but was assured by the LBS that Easton had received bad spokes from Sapim, but all newer wheels would have no such issues. So far, so good. They are light, and the higher spoke count was important to me and my 230lbs. The hubs are super smooth and seem to roll forever. I have had to adjust the bearing preload at the start of every ride, but called Easton and they sent (at no charge) the upgrade kit that requires a cone wrench to adjust the preload. I have yet to install this. 

I have to say I am happy so far.


----------



## PG_Gary

Tmonatr said:


> I have had to adjust the bearing preload at the start of every ride, but called Easton and they sent (at no charge) the upgrade kit that requires a cone wrench to adjust the preload. I have yet to install this.


I'm curious about what you mean by "adjust the preload"? I don't own these wheels, but am considering them. Is the preload based on rider weight? Riding style? Any insight would be appreciated.

(I wasn't able to find any information on Easton's site, so if I missed it, even a link would be great.)


----------

